# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة المحدث الأستاذ الدكتور يوسف الكتاني المغربي

## محمد بن زين العابدين رستم

جاءني قبل قليل خبر وفاة المحدث الأستاذ الدكتور يوسف الكتاني المغربي سليل العلم والحديث ومحيي الحديث في الديار المغربية في العصر الحديث وخادم مدرسة الإمام البخاري في أقصى المغرب صاحب المؤلفات السائرة ومجلة السنة النبوية ومربي الأجيال وسيوارى الثرى عصر يومه السبت 5 رمضان 1437هـ رحم الله الشيخ المحدث وأسكنه فسيح جنانه ولقاه نضرة وسرورا.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحمه ويغفر له

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته، وألحقنا به في الصالحين .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------

